# 10 Days And Counting



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

well we got 10 days to go







until we leave on our trip to Yellowstone. This past weekend I washed and cleaned the Outback. And this weekend I will begin the packing process. Ordered my GPS sytem and should be getting that today and have to make a stop by Camping World on the way home from work tonight to pick up some odds and ends. But besides that all is looking good for our trip. I will have my laptop with me and I will post along our way to keep you all update on our trip. I also promise to take Pics along the way to share with you all.. and also to give you a full report when we get back in July.

Talk soon


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

That is the trip that I want to take.....

Sounds like you are getting ready too go!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

That is the trip I plan to take in 07. Looking forward to your reports


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

How exciting!







How long are you going for? Sounds like you have everything going smoothly!! Looking forward to you updates and pictures!! -- now i just have to look up where Yellowstone is









sunny


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sound like one heck of a trip. Keep us posted and HAVE FUN!









Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, jcball16!









We will look forward to your 'Reports From the Road!'

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time and a safe trip
We'll be waiting for updates








One of these days we want to make that kind of trip

Don


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

jcball16 said:


> well we got 10 days to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to whet your appetite for Yellowstone, here's a photo appetizer of a few of the pictures I took on a one day whirlwind tour of Yellowstone on 6-1-06. Yellowstone pictures How long will you be able to spend at Yellowstone? Hopefully in the next couple years I can plan a trip to allow at least a week there. Enjoy your trip and send lots of pics for us to drool over.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm really starting to enjoy the "from the road" updates...Keep them coming folks!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice pictures Camping Fan
One day I want to get out there

Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks Camping Fan....now I REALLY want to go!!!!

Great pictures.

Gary


----------

